# New Member! :)



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey all, my name is Megan and I just recently got into mice!

After about 3-4 months of research on mice, I purchased a male and female from the feeder bin at a locally-owned pet store. I actually bought both mice at separate times from the same store. I believe my male (Named Chico) is actually a Fancy mouse, although I'm not 100% sure about his color pattern and fur type. My best guess on him is that he's a long hair piebald (broken marked), and he has light tan markings with slightly darker roots to them. He's very active and alert, very curious. He also loves to be held and stroked, and he likes to have his ears rubbed!

My girly (Harley) is just a regular PEW, or albino, feeder and she's very shy. She's getting more used to being held and touched by gentle hands, but she's still very nervous.

I introduced them both in the beginning of July, and Harley gave birth to a HUGE litter of 17 pups about 6 days ago.

I'll come right out and say that I bred them as food for my reptiles, but I have a soft spot for mice, and I spoil them rotten! All of the mice pups are killed quickly and humanely before they're fed to the reptiles to ensure that they dont suffer. I didn't think I would get attached, but I found myself quickly falling in love with their tiny sausage-like nakedness and their little whiskers and toes!

I have seven of the pups left, and their colors are all coming in. I cant be 100% sure of anyone yet, but some look to be really cool colors!  I've attached a few pictures below, sorry if they're a little low-quality XD These little bugger like to wiggle!

*Chico*-


















*Harley (pregnant)*-









*The Babies!*-


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome and Chico is a handsome mousie!!


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> :welcome and Chico is a handsome mousie!!


Thank you so much! :3 He has the best personality- I hope his babies inherit it!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome,some pretty mice there.


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

SarahC said:


> welcome,some pretty mice there.


Thank you very much!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcomeany

Cute mousies
xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!
Harley looks a sweetie


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, both of you!

She can be, when you tempt her with her favorite treats! :lol:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum :]


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

